# GST NOW SHOWN ON PARTNER EARNINGS - PARTNER INVOICES PDFS



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Go online and download your PARTNER INVOICES for the last 2 pay periods (JULY 4th 2017and JUNE 27th 2017).

The latest (JULY 4th 2017) has a GST component - the previous (JUNE 27th 2017) doesn't !

Its not 10%, it's not 1/11th !

Can't see either how its prorated to the trips just for July

* WTF !*


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Hugh G said:


> Go online and download your PARTNER INVOICES for the last 2 pay periods (JULY 4th 2017and JUNE 27th 2017).
> 
> The latest (JULY 4th 2017) has a GST component - the previous (JUNE 27th 2017) doesn't !
> 
> ...


For me, the invoice dated today has GST as 1/11th of the total amount, and the total amount matches up with the corresponding payment statement. It isn't a valid tax invoice though, as there is no ABN on it.


----------

